# 4TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC 7-19-09



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12961489
> * :0
> 
> STILL WE STAND...UNITED...ONE CHAPTER...FAMILIA...READY FOR '09! *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*READY FOR THE FLYER 9~LIVES!  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12961489
> *ALL DETAILS WILL BE AVAILABLE @ THE NEXT ULA & ULC MEETINGS!
> 
> TTMFT
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VENOM65, *BLVD ACES 4 LIFE*

WASSUP HOMIE


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 10 2009, 10:55 AM~12961932
> *READY FOR THE FLYER 9~LIVES!
> *



WORKING ON IT HOMITA !!! DETAILS IN DA WORKS


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Will make this one for sure, we were in Austin last year when you guys had it.




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 PM~12962018
> *WORKING ON IT HOMITA !!! DETAILS IN DA WORKS
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 10 2009, 12:06 PM~12962022
> *Will make this one for sure, we were in Austin last year when you guys had it.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...


*:thumbsup: ALREADY, THATS WHATS UP!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

It was cool

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Subliminal will be there!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 10 2009, 11:13 AM~12962076
> *:thumbsup: ALREADY, THATS WHATS UP!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 11:59 AM~12961489
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
> DATE:JULY 19, 2009
> ...


I cant wait for this one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

IT WAS ALOT OF FUN LAST YEAR..HOPE TO MAKE OUT THERE..... :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 10 2009, 12:41 PM~12962362
> * IT WAS ALOT OF FUN LAST YEAR..HOPE TO MAKE OUT THERE..... :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Dimplez_23 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 10 2009, 11:43 AM~12962381
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 01:27 PM~12962219
> *It was cool
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Subliminal will be there!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL BE WITH THESE PPL AND ESTILO LOL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks to everyone who has hit up the thread. we will try and make it as fun as possible for the adults and the kids. thanks again


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 10 2009, 12:59 PM~12962543
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I WILL BE WITH THESE PPL AND ESTILO LOL
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEARS PICNIC


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ROUGH DRAFT SENT TO YOUR MYSPACE VENOM


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

on the 19th thats the weekend i go check out the cabins :angry: 
























































J/K INDIVIDUALS will b there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 10 2009, 01:33 PM~12962843
> *on the 19th  thats the weekend  i go check out the cabins  :angry:
> J/K INDIVIDUALS will b there!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :rofl:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 10 2009, 12:33 PM~12962843
> *on the 19th  thats the weekend  i go check out the cabins  :angry:
> J/K INDIVIDUALS will b there!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 01:02 PM~12963070
> *
> HELL YEA YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAANNNNNNN. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ill be there.always a good picnic ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 10 2009, 01:08 PM~12963133
> *ill be there.always a good picnic ttt
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2009, 01:06 PM~12963114
> *ttt
> *



WASSUP JOHN


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 03:05 PM~12963098
> *
> HELL YEA YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAANNNNNNN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 02:38 PM~12962870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Say Venom! Yall gonna have the same DJ as last year?? :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 10 2009, 03:40 PM~12963439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Say Venom! Yall gonna have the same DJ as last year?? :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

*
HELL NO, WE WILL HAVE A DIFFERENT DJ SIR. * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 09:59 AM~12961489
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
> DATE:JULY 19, 2009
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's up Sal!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BLVD ACES will be there.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> Say Venom! Yall gonna have the same DJ as last year?? :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


*
HELL NO, WE WILL HAVE A DIFFERENT DJ SIR. * :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]



MYXTREMERADIO????


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> *
> HELL NO, WE WILL HAVE A DIFFERENT DJ SIR. *</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:



MYXTREMERADIO????
[/quote]

<span style=\'color:magenta\'>*GOOD IDEA.....  :thumbsup: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> MYXTREMERADIO????


*GOOD IDEA.....  :thumbsup: *
[/quote]



WOO WOO!!!! LET ME KNOW!!! U GOT THA DIRECT NUMBER!!! LOL


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*I'LL LET HIM KNOW, THAT OR HE'LL READ UP ON IT HERE IN A FEW.... :biggrin: AS YOU KNOW WE'VE SHOWED SUM LUV TO MYEXTREME RADIO FROM TIME TO TIME & YOU GUYS DO REALLY WELL :thumbsup: !*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 10 2009, 09:18 PM~12966530
> *I'LL LET HIM KNOW, THAT OR HE'LL READ UP ON IT HERE IN A FEW.... :biggrin: AS YOU KNOW WE'VE SHOWED SUM LUV TO MYEXTREME RADIO FROM TIME TO TIME & YOU GUYS DO REALLY WELL :thumbsup: !
> *




OK KOO....WOO WOO!!!! SAL!!!! GET AT US!!!! LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

UNIDOZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I say we give him another shot at it .......

New equipment and attitude .....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u at the Dallas Lowriders picnic, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll uffin: :nicoderm: 
NEW WAVE CC


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 10 2009, 09:01 PM~12966941
> *I say we give him another shot at it .......
> 
> New equipment and attitude .....
> *


*THAT SOUNDS GOOD TOO :biggrin: *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 10 2009, 09:29 PM~12967267
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD TOO :biggrin:
> *


I say noooo waaaaay


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY YALL DONT COME IN HERE TALKIN BOUT MEMBERSHIPS. SHOE AND SPIDER


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2009, 05:40 PM~12965592
> *What's up Sal!
> *



WASSUP HOMIE, HOWS EVERYTHING GOING SIR.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 08:56 PM~12967549
> *HEY YALL DONT COME IN HERE TALKIN BOUT MEMBERSHIPS. SHOE AND SPIDER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:27 PM~12966032
> *BLVD ACES will be there.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

forget u then ***** I was about to call shoelaces prima


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Feb 10 2009, 07:32 PM~12966664
> *UNIDOZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 10 2009, 09:00 PM~12967608
> *forget u then ***** I was about to call shoelaces prima
> *



FOR WHAT SHE CANT GET U A MEMBERSHIP. IT BELONGS TO HER TIO


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2009, 08:08 PM~12967009
> *Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u at the Dallas Lowriders picnic, so get out the way...
> The Resurrection part lll uffin:  :nicoderm:
> NEW WAVE CC
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: VENOM65, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, spider 53, 81.7.TX.

WASSUP HOMIES


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 11:03 PM~12967679
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: VENOM65, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, spider 53, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...



q-vo , mi *****


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I got my cabin already, I got hooked up cause I'm the coolest ol'man on earth, why because she said sooo...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2009, 09:16 PM~12967911
> *I got my cabin already, I got hooked up cause I'm the coolest ol'man on earth, why because she said sooo...
> *



HA HA, DID THAT CABIN COME WITH A BLOW UP DOLL :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

*
I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..








Hope you Guys like it....

O Yea The 1st One is a Free Be.........
*​


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968544
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> ...


damn ***** i like this flyer! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968544
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> ...



RIGHT CLICK SAVE, THANKS HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP HOMIES


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:07 PM~12968761
> *WASSUP HOMIES
> *


WUS UP SAL ! SO YOU KNOW THE BILL IS IN THE MAIL ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:  
*NICE ONE LUCIO*



> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 10:54 PM~12968544
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 10 2009, 10:24 PM~12969015
> *WUS UP SAL ! SO YOU KNOW THE BILL IS IN THE MAIL ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IM GLAD I GAVE U THE WRONG ADRESS. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 07:13 AM~12971206
> *IM GLAD I GAVE U THE WRONG ADRESS.  :biggrin:
> *


i will see you friday and dont run its only going to cost you a beer! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968544
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> ...


damn this looks awesome dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DON'T FORGET THE PARTY CONTINUES @

THE PLAYERS CLUB !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE STUB TICKET

AND GET A ENTRY DISCOUNT.........


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 11 2009, 10:28 AM~12972110
> *:biggrin:
> damn  this looks awesome dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*"DUDE"....DA FUK EVER NIKKA :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HELL YEA IT'S A NICE FLYER  :thumbsup:*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968544
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> ...









 THATS BAD A$$


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 11 2009, 10:35 AM~12972191
> *DON'T FORGET THE PARTY CONTINUES @
> 
> THE PLAYERS CLUB !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE STUB  TICKET
> ...





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*SAVE ME A ROSE PINCHE 9~LIVES...SO WHAT I WON'T BE ONE OF THE FIRST 50 :cheesy: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Will be there fosho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 11 2009, 11:30 AM~12973226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALREADY HOMIE, APRECIATE IT


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 01:05 PM~12963098
> *
> HELL YEA YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAANNNNNNN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 12 2009, 07:59 AM~12981793
> *T T T
> *


no seas puto and write something down like hello i'm here or something like that


----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*WE'LL BE THERE!!! *_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*TTT*  :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 09:56 PM~12967549
> *HEY YALL DONT COME IN HERE TALKIN BOUT MEMBERSHIPS. SHOE AND SPIDER
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2009, 10:16 PM~12967911
> *I got my cabin already, I got hooked up cause I'm the coolest ol'man on earth, why because she said sooo...
> *


 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 12 2009, 06:22 PM~12986380
> *:tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good morning Dallas / FtWorth, have a great weekend.

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12968089
> *HA HA, DID THAT CABIN COME WITH A BLOW UP DOLL  :biggrin:
> *


Who said it was a doll..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 10:54 PM~12968544
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2009, 07:39 AM~13026867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
I GOT THE FORKS,SPOONS,PAPER PLATES AND CUPS !!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 10:50 AM~13038593
> *
> I GOT THE FORKS,SPOONS,PAPER PLATES AND CUPS !!!!</span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*ISN'T THAT WHAT YOU GET EVERY YEAR 9~LIVES....EXCEPT CAN YOU REALLY GET IT THIS YR, SI NO :rant: :rant: FROM THE PREZ :roflmao: :biggrin:   * :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 09:50 AM~13038593
> *
> I GOT THE FORKS,SPOONS,PAPER PLATES AND CUPS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 18 2009, 10:41 AM~13039043
> *
> *



what up ryan


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 18 2009, 11:33 AM~13038955
> *ISN'T THAT WHAT YOU GET EVERY YEAR 9~LIVES....EXCEPT CAN YOU REALLY GET IT THIS YR, SI NO :rant: :rant: FROM THE PREZ :roflmao: :biggrin:       :roflmao:
> *


Yes and then doesn't bring them..


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13053538
> *what up ryan
> *


shit nada


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13054768
> *Yes and then doesn't bring them..
> *


POS PUNCH THAT ****** ON THE FACE ACTING UP LIKE A LITTLE CHEESSE .....~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 19 2009, 10:07 PM~13055702
> *shit nada
> *


WAS UP THERE SIR ARE YOU HOPPING THAT NIGHT OR WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13054768
> *Yes and then doesn't bring them..
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13055749
> *WAS UP THERE SIR ARE YOU HOPPING THAT NIGHT OR WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Na just gonna put it in that show I'll be at the hop tho u know me can't miss a hop


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 20 2009, 08:32 AM~13058582
> *Na just gonna put it in that show I'll be at the hop tho u know me can't miss a hop
> *




I WILL BE THERE TO VATO LOCOS.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

get to work damn ******


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*HERES A NEW ONE GETTIN READY FOR THE PICNIC REPPIN THE BIG DALLAS LOWRIDERS.*








42 INCHES BABY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 20 2009, 08:38 AM~13058627
> *get to work damn ******
> *



DA FUCK EVER PUTO


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com

See Ya There !


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 20 2009, 08:38 AM~13058628
> *HERES A NEW ONE GETTIN READY FOR THE PICNIC REPPIN THE BIG DALLAS LOWRIDERS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 20 2009, 12:09 AM~13055730
> *POS PUNCH THAT ****** ON THE FACE ACTING UP LIKE A LITTLE CHEESSE .....~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 20 2009, 09:38 AM~13058628
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>COMIN' ATCHA......*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Feb 21 2009, 09:09 PM~13072122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*FAIL*


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13076186
> *FAIL
> *




UR RIGHT HE DID FAIL TELL ME HOW THE HELL IS A EXTRA 13 DOLLARS A WEEK GONNA HELP DON'T MAKE SENSE


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ANY DLR WANNA GO 1/2 ON THE TRAIN RIDE FOR KIDS !!!!???!!!!


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

<<<<--------- will be there


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 24 2009, 12:47 PM~13097674
> *SAVANNAH'S 2 LIL, PEPPER'S 2 COOL & DESIREE'S 2 GOOD........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K THAT SOUNDS COOL</span>*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*

























WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*TTMT*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12961489
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>:THUMBSUP! TTMFT*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Mar 9 2009, 04:25 PM~13227208
> *:THUMBSUP! TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*TO
THE
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP 
FOR

D
A
L
L
A
S

L
O
W
R
I
D
E
R
S*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12961489
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
> DATE:JULY 19, 2009
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*TO
THE
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP 
FOR

D
A
L
L
A
S

L
O
W
R
I
D
E
R
S*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13380503
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

_*KINGZ WILL BE THERE! *_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!


JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

howdy :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 6 2009, 06:52 PM~13500943
> *howdy :biggrin:
> *



WASSUP HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VENOM65, droptopt-bird, DTOWNRYDA


WASSUP HOMIES


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 6 2009, 04:17 PM~13499297
> *<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
> TORRES EMPIRE
> 
> ...


that was awesome main


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 7 2009, 11:15 PM~13513785
> *that was awesome main
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

I'll be there for sure homies!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Apr 8 2009, 10:55 AM~13517238
> *I'll  be there for sure homies!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Dallas Lowriders IV Life!!!


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 13 2009, 03:38 PM~13563345
> *Dallas Lowriders IV Life!!!
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 13 2009, 03:38 PM~13563345
> *Dallas Lowriders IV Life!!!
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13652890
> *& YOU KNOW THIS :thumbsup:*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 22 2009, 06:29 AM~13652936
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 22 2009, 02:08 PM~13656020
> *mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!! 

IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY 

N D-TOWN,TEJAS !!!! FUNKY TOWN GOTS TWILIGHT ??? 

WE GOT PLAYERS !! 

COME IN YOUR CLUB SHIRT AND GET THE 

PLAYERS CLUB DISCOUNT HOMIES !!! 

IT'S HAPPENING THIS SATURDAY NITE 

W / THE MYEXTREMERADIO DJ'S N DA MIXX TODA LA NOCHE !!!!

CALLIN OUT ALL CLUB .............DALLAS LOWRIDERS,SUBLIMINAL,ESTILLO,

ROLLERZ ONLY,PRINCIPALES,GHETTO DREAMS,MAGESTICS,

JOKERZ,VETERANOS,

KINGZ,LOW4LYFE,SIMPLY STUNNIN,UNIDOS, D-TOWN BOMBS

AND ALL THE REST OF THE DFW CAR CLUBS !!! 

DON'T MISS OUT ON THE PRE-PARTY HOMIES !!! 

RAFFLE OFF TICKETS FOR FREE COMPLINITRY DRINKS,CD'S,SHIRTS 

AND MUCH MUCH MORE !!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 01:30 AM~13712343
> *TTT
> *


:yes:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2009, 11:34 AM~13667123
> *CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!!
> 
> IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 12:48 PM~13716978
> *
> *


huh


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 09:14 AM~13728180
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER HOMIES. ITS GONNA BE ON*


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

You think this is a game???


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 29 2009, 04:34 PM~13731878
> *RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER HOMIES. ITS GONNA BE ON
> *


:yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE RAFFLIN OFF
TICKETS FOR A CHANCE TO WIN A $300 TATTOO BY THE DLR TATTOO ARTIST... "STEVE-O" ....... PRE-SELL TICKETS CAN BE ORDERED BY SENDING A PM TO 9-LIVES ...THEY WILL ALSO BE SOLD AT THE 4th ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC WHERE THE WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED JULY 19th...... GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST !!! *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 19 2009, 09:53 AM~13931847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn all the way over there in the hood hno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 27 2009, 11:33 AM~14014458
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES SIRRRRRRRRR U THINK THIS IS A GAME


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_TTT!_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE DFW - Put'n down one car at a time: I will be outta town rep'n in Cali but Jaime will be rep'n NEW WAVE and showing some love to my homies from the BIG DLR has Nothing to prove homies the ground work was already laid out.. It's not number it's quality and members.. Let's do a party when I return, NEW WAVE / DALLAS LOWRIDERS you know it'll be on, cause you know how we do it..   

Newest & first member Jaime aka Kandy Bear: Mr VP vato :0 
67 Buick Riviera
Proud to wear the Brown and Gold.. Welcome aboard Jaime..


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT !!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt for the DLR'S PICNIC IT'S GOIN DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 3 2009, 09:41 PM~14087958
> *ttt for the DLR'S PICNIC IT'S GOIN DOWN!!!!!!!!
> *



_:thumbsup: & YOU KNOW THIS MMMMMMAAAAAN!  _


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13927133
> *<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
> TORRES EMPIRE
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_34 DAY COUNT DOWN!  _


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 15 2009, 08:50 AM~14193897
> *34 DAY COUNT DOWN!
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i am gonna try to hit this up :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2009, 06:48 PM~14198733
> *i am gonna try to hit this up  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 22 2009, 02:28 PM~14262839
> *ALSO, myxtremeradio.net DJ'S n DA MIXX ...WITH LIVE PERFORMANCE FROM "U-OPS ENT. FAMILY"
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_DAY COUNT DOWN!  _


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM DA 4 ZERO 5 











I NEED MORE INFO ON DA SHOW PLEASE


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jun 23 2009, 11:10 AM~14271860
> *LOWLIFE CAR CLUB  WILL BE THERE FROM DA 4 ZERO 5
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_!_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 23 2009, 09:01 AM~14271298
> *DAY COUNT DOWN!
> *


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN CC will be there HOMIES


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just beat it


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

WILL BE THERE...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT

Orale homie call me SAL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*CANT WAIT , IVE BEEN TO EVERY ONE SO FAR!!! *_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garlands "F I N E S T" c.c. will be in the house!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

T
T
M
F
TOP........ILL BE THERE....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 3 2009, 12:23 AM~14368876
> *Garlands  "F I N E S T"  c.c. will be in the house!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 7 2009, 10:52 PM~14407816
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>TTT*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*NEW WAVE* will be there...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i work sunday nights...so if i can take leave that nigh, ill be there...!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS cc 
214 / 972

Will be coming by for a chill and grill.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 7 2009, 08:52 PM~14407816
> * !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Get the Grill ready


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 8 2009, 08:32 PM~14416467
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Get the Grill ready
> *



_THAT'S FOR SURE TOP  _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_ !_









[/quote]


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Ghetto Dream and Unique Karz will be there...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HAS SAID THEY ARE COMING TO THE PICNIC. WE ARE GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT AS FUN AS POSSIBLE FOR THE KIDS AND THE ADULTS.

THANKS, SAL MATA AND THE REST OF THE DL FAMA. *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2009, 09:03 AM~14410403
> *NEW WAVE will be there...
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 7 2009, 08:53 AM~14400942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabby_@Jul 10 2009, 07:44 AM~14432024
> *Ghetto Dream and Unique Karz will be there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

_ !_











:wow: :wow: RIGHT AROUND DA CORNER!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 13 2009, 12:46 AM~14453954
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>CHARLIE BOY SAID HE'S BRINGING THE NASTY DANCER!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :werd:*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_DA U-OPS FAMA PERFORMING 

BEFORE THE TROPHY CEREMONY !!! 
_


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 14 2009, 07:34 AM~14466862
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>WHO'S GONNA BE HOPPING?????? BESIDES I.C.??? :nicoderm: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 14 2009, 09:37 AM~14468407
> *WHO'S GONNA BE HOPPING?????? BESIDES I.C.??? :nicoderm:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*WE WILL BE THERE*...
.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 13 2009, 08:42 AM~14456232
> *CHARLIE BOY SAID HE'S BRINGING THE NASTY DANCER!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

q-vo gotti


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 14 2009, 10:59 AM~14469240
> *q-vo gotti
> *


QUE ONDA CON EL WASSAMATTA??


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Jul 14 2009, 11:06 AM~14469331
> *QUE ONDA CON EL WASSAMATTA??
> *


no el whathapen se lo chingo


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_DA U-OPS FAMA PERFORMING 

BEFORE THE TROPHY CEREMONY !!! 
_


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

hey 9-lives you need to hurry and water down your car for this weekend


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey I like that red lincoln on the avatar....


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

tooo all tha dallas lowrider family out there


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*ALMOST HERE, CANT WAIT *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14471178
> *hey 9-lives you need to hurry and water down your car for this weekend
> *


***** DONT MAKE ME HOP IT ON YO ASS !!! HITTIN 26-32 ***** !!


YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME !!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 14 2009, 07:21 PM~14475232
> ****** DONT MAKE ME HOP IT ON YO ASS !!! HITTIN 26-32 ***** !!
> YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME !!!
> *


come on with it ***** I'm not afraid to serve you with one lick land on your shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 14 2009, 07:21 PM~14475232
> ****** DONT MAKE ME HOP IT ON YO ASS !!! HITTIN 26-32 ***** !!
> YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME !!!
> *


i didnt know pedal cars could get that high :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jul 14 2009, 09:12 PM~14477052
> *i didnt know pedal cars could get that high  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I didnt now either :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 14 2009, 06:40 PM~14474688
> *ALMOST HERE, CANT WAIT
> *


who is almost here


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14477142
> *who is almost here
> *


sus dias guey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jul 14 2009, 09:24 PM~14477256
> *sus dias guey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh I didnt now they didnt tell me :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

READY OR NOT HERE WE COME


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 14 2009, 03:02 PM~14471489
> *Hey I like that red lincoln on the avatar....
> *


me 2 I shoulda kept it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jul 15 2009, 09:46 AM~14481241
> *me 2 I shoulda kept it
> *


nah it be fine


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I belive it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jul 15 2009, 10:12 AM~14481475
> *I belive it
> *


you should go to that guy with the two lincolns i was telling you about


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I got one just like it forsale homie.=)


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 15 2009, 12:24 PM~14482820
> *I got one just like it forsale homie.=)
> *


uuuu wow let me see it


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

You see the red one on the avator, like that one... lol...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 15 2009, 01:24 PM~14482820
> *I got one just like it forsale homie.=)
> *


u bought it now


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GUESS IM GONNA HAVE TO BUILD ONE... IM GONNA CALL IT THE D-TOWN BLASTA!?! IM COMING FOR YOU SPIDER AND PAYASO!!!... :angry: :angry: 





























































IN ABOUT 5 YEARS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12961489
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
> DATE:JULY 19, 2009
> ...



hay nos vemos sal , hay vamos con algo para divertirnos un rato.

radical , single street , single radical y doble pump,


alcabo que es un juego que no.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 15 2009, 07:44 PM~14487401
> *hay nos vemos sal , hay vamos con algo para divertirnos un rato.
> 
> radical , single street , single radical y doble pump,
> ...




ORALE HAY NOS VEMOS. MUCHO CUIDADO EN CAMINO. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_<span style='font-family:Impact'>*GET READY HOMIES!!*_


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14487401
> *hay nos vemos sal , hay vamos con algo para divertirnos un rato.
> 
> radical , single street , single radical y doble pump,
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 15 2009, 07:44 PM~14487401
> *hay nos vemos sal , hay vamos con algo para divertirnos un rato.
> 
> radical , single street , single radical y doble pump,
> ...


para ti es un juego 
para nosotros esto es lo que nos gusta hacer 
yo solo espero que me traigas lo que me debes a mi y a mi carnal


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 16 2009, 12:39 PM~14492662
> *para ti es un juego
> para nosotros esto es lo que nos gusta hacer
> yo solo espero que me traigas lo que me debes a mi y a mi carnal
> *


SUP SPIDER!?! HEY WEY ME NO SPEAKY MEXICAN WEY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2009, 01:41 PM~14493284
> *SUP SPIDER!?! HEY WEY ME NO SPEAKY MEXICAN WEY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THEY HAVE HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR THAT :biggrin: _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 16 2009, 01:56 PM~14493423
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I THINK THEY HAVE HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

=)


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 16 2009, 10:39 AM~14492662
> *para ti es un juego
> para nosotros esto es lo que nos gusta hacer
> yo solo espero que me traigas lo que me debes a mi y a mi carnal
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 16 2009, 11:56 AM~14493423
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I THINK THEY HAVE HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR THAT :biggrin:
> *


no is called spanglish :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

_<span style='font-family:Impact'>*GET READY HOMIES!!*_


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

_<span style='font-family:Impact'>*GET READY HOMIES!!*
for the best day to chill_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 15 2009, 07:40 PM~14487362
> *GUESS IM GONNA HAVE TO BUILD ONE... IM GONNA CALL IT THE D-TOWN BLASTA!?! IM COMING FOR YOU SPIDER AND PAYASO!!!...  :angry:  :angry:
> IN ABOUT 5 YEARS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 But IC in CALI with JOHN????


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 17 2009, 12:32 PM~14504425
> *It on HOMIES..... !!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

IS it suppose to RAIN tomorrow ???


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 18 2009, 04:33 PM~14512492
> *But IC in CALI with JOHN????
> *


_DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC REPPIN IC IN DFW, TX!  _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14512507
> *IS it suppose to RAIN tomorrow ???
> *


_WE'LL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE...WE'RE LIVIN' ON BORROWED TIME...THEREFORE WE'LL MAKE THE VERY BEST OF IT...WOO~WOO....YOU KNOW HOW WE DO  ! 

C~YA @ THE PICNIC TOP :biggrin:  _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_TTT_


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

See everyone there tommarow :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

wake up yall todays tha day !!!
hope to see everyone out there!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 18 2009, 07:48 PM~14514278
> *WE'LL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE...WE'RE LIVIN' ON BORROWED TIME...THEREFORE WE'LL MAKE THE VERY BEST OF IT...WOO~WOO....YOU KNOW HOW WE DO  !
> 
> C~YA @ THE PICNIC TOP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: see you guys this morning


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry to miss the picnic..
On our way from North Texas to Imperials car show...


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just got back home from the picnic. was a good turn out. Daughter enjoyed having her bike there......


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD PICNIC, GOOD TURN OUT, MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks to everybody that came glad yall enjoy the day hope to see yall on the next one  :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

and like some people say actions speak louder than words maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

IT WAS A BADASS TIME AT THE DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC THANK YOU FROM DOWN II CLOWN CAR CLUB WE GOT THE MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD THANKS DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 05:27 PM~14519364
> *and like some people say actions speak louder than words maybe next time :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Jul 19 2009, 05:37 PM~14519421
> *IT WAS A BADASS TIME AT THE DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC THANK YOU FROM DOWN II CLOWN CAR CLUB WE GOT THE MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD THANKS DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *


THANKS TO YALL FOR COMMING OUT BRO!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 19 2009, 06:14 PM~14519736
> *X2!!!
> *


this was for some people that said they were coming but i guess their cars werent ready


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

whats up spider, any pics?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 06:53 PM~14520096
> *this was for some people that said they were coming but i guess their cars werent ready
> *


orale  maybe next time.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14520117
> *whats up spider, any pics?
> *


no pics I dont even now who ended up with my camera and I'm still calling the people that I think I lended to :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14520096
> *this was for some people that said they were coming but i guess their cars werent ready
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ONLY PICS I GOT. BAD ASS PICNIC HOMITOS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
















































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

lotta mad folks out there huh? :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

I GOT SOME PICS DOWN II CLOWN CAR CLUB DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Hot but allot of people... Bad ass Picnic SAL !!!!!! what to hooking me up with the raffle LOL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WASSUP GUYS, I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE PICNIC. I BELIEVE WE HAD A DAMN GOOD TURNOUT. I HAVE A LIST OF CLUBS THAT I WILL POST IN THE MORNING. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT AND SOLO RYDERS AND THE FAMILIES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE DL FAMA. WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR HOMIES. 

SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ANY PIKS VENOM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dallas Lowriders Got Down... Good Picnic The Kids Had A Great Time In The Water....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 19 2009, 08:36 PM~14521111
> *Hot but allot of people... Bad ass Picnic SAL !!!!!! what to hooking me up with the raffle LOL
> *




THANKS TOP, THE WEATHER GOT A LITTLE BETTER LATER IN THE DAY THOUGH. U SHOULD HAVE JUMPED IN THE WATER WITH THE KIDDOS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2009, 08:40 PM~14521146
> *Dallas Lowriders Got Down... Good Picnic  The Kids Had A Great Time In The Water....
> *




THANKS HOMIE APRECIATE THE SUPPORT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 19 2009, 08:39 PM~14521143
> *ANY PIKS VENOM
> *


HAVE SOME IN THE CAMERA WILL POST TOMMOROW.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 19 2009, 08:41 PM~14521150
> *THANKS TOP, THE WEATHER GOT A LITTLE BETTER LATER IN THE DAY THOUGH. U SHOULD HAVE JUMPED IN THE WATER WITH THE KIDDOS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Na Homie I forgot my life vest ..... I was hoping a little rain came through and kooled things off and march right back out... Hit me back later in the week Homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2009, 08:40 PM~14521146
> *Dallas Lowriders Got Down... Good Picnic  The Kids Had A Great Time In The Water....
> *


 Homie I didnt see you??? Hey hit me up later in the week for ULC Meeting, Allot of peeps today Outstanding picnic :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WE DO WANNA THANK THESE CLUBS FOR SHOWING THE LOVE FROM OUT OF TOWN.

TASTE OF LATIN- ODESSA TX
VIEJITOS-OKLAHOMA CITY
TIEMPOS LOCOS- LONGVIEW AND MT PLEASEANT TX


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 19 2009, 07:30 PM~14520436
> *ONLY PICS I GOT. BAD ASS PICNIC HOMITOS!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS HOMIE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*IM GONNA HIT THE SACK HOMIES GOTTA GET UP EARLY HOMIES. WILL POST PICS TOMORROW. THANKS AGAIN*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 19 2009, 08:47 PM~14521218
> *WE DO WANNA THANK THESE CLUBS FOR SHOWING THE LOVE FROM OUT OF TOWN.
> 
> TASTE OF LATIN- ODESSA TX
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sup slim!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2009, 10:40 PM~14521146
> *Dallas Lowriders Got Down... Good Picnic  The Kids Had A Great Time In The Water....
> *


X817 Had a blast! Kids had a blast! Nice rides! Good hop!. Great people. Thanks DLR.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

DID ANYONE GET PIC OR VIDEOS OF THE CAR HOPPING :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

It was crunk, the police said we had the best grill and canopy set up. yahoo.lol...GREAT TURNOUT D.LOWRIDERS.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I now someone is got videos come on post them up


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i386.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/newpicoftheshows046.flv">


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 20 2009, 11:07 AM~14525272
> *I now someone is got videos come on post them up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 20 2009, 07:09 AM~14523665
> *DID ANYONE GET PIC OR VIDEOS OF THE CAR HOPPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah texas finest videos vol.8 comming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 20 2009, 02:24 PM~14527543
> *yeah texas finest videos vol.8 comming soon! :biggrin:
> *




ALREADY HOMIE, CANT WAIT FOR THAT ONE BRO


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

IT'S GOTTA START SOMEWHERE... :happysad: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=320851&st=140


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_WE APOLOGIZE IF WE MISSED ANYONE, WE APPRECIATE EVERYONE'S SUPPORT. WE PROMISE AN EVEN BIGGER & BETTER EVENT NEXT YEAR. UNTIL THEN "HEAD HIGH, RIDE LOW"  _


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 11:04 PM~14521416
> *sup slim!
> *


my bad homie i was on my phone didnt see ya........what up big homie


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2009, 08:46 PM~14544572
> *my bad homie i was on my phone didnt see ya........what up big homie
> *


not much fool here chilling just came back from work and how is your car coming along are you going to ring it to dallas to check it out or what you now you have to rep the I just like switch


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 22 2009, 02:42 AM~14546684
> *not much fool here chilling just came back from work and how is your car coming along are you going to ring it to dallas to check it out or what you now you have to rep the I just like switch
> *


car is in pieces right now redoing the whole car.....i cant hang wit yall.... you ****** is doin big inches i'll just hang around the chip zone :biggrin: where its safe


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

VENOM ...POST DA SNAPS HOMIE !! I GOT VERY LITTLE !!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 21 2009, 07:24 AM~14535891
> *WE APOLOGIZE IF WE MISSED ANYONE, WE APPRECIATE EVERYONE'S SUPPORT. WE PROMISE AN EVEN BIGGER & BETTER EVENT NEXT YEAR. UNTIL THEN "HEAD HIGH, RIDE LOW"
> *


WESTSIDE!!!CC


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ROYAL CLASSICS!!CC


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS cc.


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

BAD BOYZ KUSTOMS HYDRAULICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THE CLUBS THAT WERE LEFT OUT AND THE SHOPS WE REALLY APRECIATE THE SUPPORT HOMIES.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics Of Dallas Lowrider CC 4TH Annual Picnic July 09

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1161620


----------

